# Apache PHP Problem!

## encase

Hallo Leute,

versuche Apache-1.3.31 und PHP-4.3.9 zum laufen zu bringen. Aus irgendeinem mir unerklärlichem Grund kann ich im Browser keine PHP Seiten von meinem Server ansehen. Der Browser versucht stattdessen die Seite zu speichern.

Ich nehme an, dass php und apache wohl nicht richtig konfiguriert wurden. Da liegt auch mein Problem! Ich habe auch das Howto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=104806&highlight=apache+php ausprobiert, ohne erfolg.

Ich wäre froh, wenn mir jemand verraten könnte wie man dieses problem lösen könnte!

encase

----------

## toskala

poste doch mal deine /etc/conf.d/apache und deine /etc/apache/conf/apache.conf commonapache.conf aber bitte ohne die kommentarzeilen

vorher also ein

```
cat /etc/conf.d/apache | grep -v ^#
```

machen.

----------

## encase

/etc/conf.d/apache:

APACHE_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4"

-----------------------------------------------------------------

commonapache.conf:

User apache

Group apache

ServerAdmin root@localhost

<Directory />

  Options -All -Multiviews

  AllowOverride None

  Order deny,allow

  Deny from all

</Directory>

<IfModule mod_userdir.c>

    UserDir public_html

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_dir.c>

    DirectoryIndex index.html index.php index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.htm Default.htm default.htm

</IfModule>

AccessFileName .htaccess

<Files ~ "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny

    Deny from all

</Files>

UseCanonicalName On

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    TypesConfig conf/mime.types

</IfModule>

DefaultType text/plain

<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>

    MIMEMagicFile conf/magic

</IfModule>

HostnameLookups Off

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer

LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b %T" script

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" VLOG=%{VLOG}e" vhost

ServerSignature On

<IfModule mod_alias.c>

    #

    # Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will

    # require it to be present in the URL.  So "/icons" isn't aliased in this

    # example, only "/icons/"..

    #

    Alias /icons/ /var/www/localhost/icons/

    Alias /doc /usr/share/doc

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_autoindex.c>

    #

    # FancyIndexing is whether you want fancy directory indexing or standard

    #

    IndexOptions FancyIndexing

    #

    # AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different

    # files or filename extensions.  These are only displayed for

    # FancyIndexed directories.

    #

    AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

    AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*

    AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*

    AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*

    AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

    AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe

    AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx

    AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar

    AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv

    AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip .bz2

    AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps

    AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf

    AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt

    AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c

    AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py .php .php3

    AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for

    AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi

    AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu

    AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl

    AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex

    AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

    AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..

    AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README

    AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^

    AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

    #

    # DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon

    # explicitly set.

    #

    DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

    ReadmeName README

    HeaderName HEADER

    #

    # IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore

    # and not include in the listing.  Shell-style wildcarding is permitted.

    #

    IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* RCS CVS *,v *,t

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    #

    # AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers (Mosaic/X 2.1+) uncompress

    # information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.

    # Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing

    # to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above.

    #

    AddEncoding x-compress Z

    AddEncoding x-gzip gz tgz

    AddLanguage da .dk

    AddLanguage nl .nl

    AddLanguage en .en

    AddLanguage et .ee

    AddLanguage fr .fr

    AddLanguage de .de

    AddLanguage el .el

    AddLanguage he .he

    AddCharset ISO-8859-8 .iso8859-8

    AddLanguage it .it

    AddLanguage ja .ja

    AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .jis

    AddLanguage kr .kr

    AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso-kr

    AddLanguage no .no

    AddLanguage pl .po

    AddCharset ISO-8859-2 .iso-pl

    AddLanguage pt .pt

    AddLanguage pt-br .pt-br

    AddLanguage ltz .lu

    AddLanguage ca .ca

    AddLanguage es .es

    AddLanguage sv .se

    AddLanguage cz .cz

    AddLanguage ru .ru

    AddLanguage zh-tw .tw

    AddLanguage tw .tw

    AddCharset Big5         .Big5    .big5

    AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251

    AddCharset CP866        .cp866

    AddCharset ISO-8859-5   .iso-ru

    AddCharset KOI8-R       .koi8-r

    AddCharset UCS-2        .ucs2

    AddCharset UCS-4        .ucs4

    AddCharset UTF-8        .utf8

    # LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages

    # in case of a tie during content negotiation.

    #

    # Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have

    # more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this.

    #

    <IfModule mod_negotiation.c>

        LanguagePriority en fr de es it da nl et el ja kr no pl pt pt-br ru ltz ca sv tw

    </IfModule>

    AddType application/x-tar .tgz

    #

    # AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers",

    # actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server

    # or added with the Action command (see below)

    #

    # If you want to use server side includes, or CGI outside

    # ScriptAliased directories, uncomment the following lines.

    #

    # To use CGI scripts:

    #

    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

    #

    # To use server-parsed HTML files

    #

    AddType text/html .shtml

    AddHandler server-parsed .shtml

    #

    # Uncomment the following line to enable Apache's send-asis HTTP file

    # feature

    #

    #AddHandler send-as-is asis

    #

    # If you wish to use server-parsed imagemap files, use

    #

    AddHandler imap-file map

    #

    # To enable type maps, you might want to use

    #

    #AddHandler type-map var

</IfModule>

<Location /manual>

Options Multiviews

ErrorDocument 404 "The document you requested has not been installed on your system."

</Location>

<IfModule mod_setenvif.c>

    BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_status.c>

    <Location /server-status>

        SetHandler server-status

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        allow from 127.0.0.1

        #Allow from .your_domain.com

    </Location>

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_info.c>

    <Location /server-info>

        SetHandler server-info

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        Allow from 127.0.0.1

        #Allow from .your_domain.com

    </Location>

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    <Location /perl-status>

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlHandler Apache::Status

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        Allow from 127.0.0.1

        #Allow from .your_domain.com

    </Location>

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_dav.c>

     DavLockDB /var/lock/mod_dav

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_include.c>

</IfModule>

<Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs>

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

    AllowOverride All

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

<Directory /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin>

    AllowOverride All

    Options ExecCGI

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

<Directory /home/*/public_html>

    AllowOverride All

    Options MultiViews -Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

<Directory /home/*/public_html/cgi-bin>

     Options +ExecCGI -Includes -Indexes

     SetHandler cgi-script

</Directory>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    <Directory /home/*/public_html/perl>

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlHandler Apache::PerlRun

        Options -Indexes ExecCGI

        PerlSendHeader On

    </Directory>

</IfModule>

<Directory /var/www/localhost/icons>

    Options -Indexes MultiViews

    AllowOverride None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/doc>

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

    Order deny,allow

    Deny from all

    Allow from 127.0.0.1

    #allow from .your_domain.com

</Directory>

<Location /index.shtml>

    Options +Includes

</Location>

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml

AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

commonapache.conf:

(Habe lediglich folgendes hinzugefügt:)

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml

AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

apache.conf:

ServerType standalone

ServerRoot /etc/apache

PidFile /var/run/apache.pid

ScoreBoardFile /etc/apache/apache.scoreboard

ErrorLog logs/error_log

LogLevel warn

ResourceConfig /dev/null

AccessConfig /dev/null

DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs

LoadModule mmap_static_module modules/mod_mmap_static.so

LoadModule env_module         modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule config_log_module  modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule agent_log_module   modules/mod_log_agent.so

LoadModule referer_log_module modules/mod_log_referer.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module  modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule mime_module        modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule status_module      modules/mod_status.so

LoadModule info_module        modules/mod_info.so

LoadModule includes_module    modules/mod_include.so

LoadModule autoindex_module   modules/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule dir_module         modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule cgi_module         modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule asis_module        modules/mod_asis.so

LoadModule imap_module        modules/mod_imap.so

LoadModule action_module      modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule speling_module     modules/mod_speling.so

LoadModule userdir_module     modules/mod_userdir.so

LoadModule proxy_module       modules/libproxy.so

LoadModule alias_module       modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule rewrite_module     modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule access_module      modules/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module        modules/mod_auth.so

LoadModule anon_auth_module   modules/mod_auth_anon.so

LoadModule dbm_auth_module    modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule db_auth_module     modules/mod_auth_db.so

LoadModule digest_module      modules/mod_digest.so

LoadModule cern_meta_module   modules/mod_cern_meta.so

LoadModule expires_module     modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule headers_module     modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule usertrack_module   modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule example_module     modules/mod_example.so

LoadModule unique_id_module   modules/mod_unique_id.so

LoadModule setenvif_module    modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module   modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

LoadModule php4_module /etc/apache/extramodules/libphp4.so

ClearModuleList

AddModule mod_mmap_static.c

AddModule mod_env.c

AddModule mod_log_config.c

AddModule mod_log_agent.c

AddModule mod_log_referer.c

AddModule mod_mime_magic.c

AddModule mod_mime.c

AddModule mod_negotiation.c

AddModule mod_status.c

AddModule mod_info.c

AddModule mod_include.c

AddModule mod_autoindex.c

AddModule mod_dir.c

AddModule mod_cgi.c

AddModule mod_asis.c

AddModule mod_imap.c

AddModule mod_actions.c

AddModule mod_speling.c

AddModule mod_userdir.c

AddModule mod_proxy.c

AddModule mod_alias.c

AddModule mod_rewrite.c

AddModule mod_access.c

AddModule mod_auth.c

AddModule mod_auth_anon.c

AddModule mod_auth_dbm.c

AddModule mod_auth_db.c

AddModule mod_digest.c

AddModule mod_cern_meta.c

AddModule mod_expires.c

AddModule mod_headers.c

AddModule mod_usertrack.c

AddModule mod_example.c

AddModule mod_unique_id.c

AddModule mod_so.c

AddModule mod_setenvif.c

AddModule mod_vhost_alias.c

Include conf/commonapache.conf

Port 80

Listen 80

CustomLog logs/access_log combined env=!VLOG

Timeout 300

KeepAlive On

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

KeepAliveTimeout 15

MinSpareServers 4

MaxSpareServers 10

StartServers 4

MaxClients 150

MaxRequestsPerChild 500

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/i]

----------

## encase

So, das Problem ist nun gelöst!! In der apache.conf hat noch einiges gefehlt. Ich hätte halt die gesamte Diskussion um das Apache Howto lesen müssen. Irgendwo wird nämlich darauf hingewiesen, dass die php Konfiguration nicht richtig funktioniert. So jetzt ist es aber ganz.

Danke trotzdem...

encase

----------

## jenseitz

 *encase wrote:*   

> So, das Problem ist nun gelöst!! In der apache.conf hat noch einiges gefehlt. Ich hätte halt die gesamte Diskussion um das Apache Howto lesen müssen. Irgendwo wird nämlich darauf hingewiesen, dass die php Konfiguration nicht richtig funktioniert. So jetzt ist es aber ganz.
> 
> Danke trotzdem...
> 
> encase

 

Hallo,

ich habe die ganze Diskusion gelesen und nichts gefunden, was bei mir nicht richtig eingestellt ist, wenn du noch weisst, was du verändert hast, hilf mir auf die Sprüng.

Ansonnsten werd ich morgen opder so mal meine Config-Dateien posten.

Danke schon mal

Jens

----update----

habs gelöst:

APACHE_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4" 

muß bei mir heisse :

APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4" 

jetzt fliegt alles.

-----update Ende-------

Jens

----------

## kressevadder

Hallo, ich klink mich nochmal ein.

Hab mal die neusten Apache2, php4, php5  emerged 

APACHE2_OPTS mit -D PHP, -D PHP4, -D PHP5 probiert und emerge --newuse - nix

Module auch schon von Hand in die httpd.conf eingetragen- auch nix.

any Ideas ?

Völlig abgenervt - Manfred

----------

